
Visualizing Kickstarter - charlieirish
http://avc.com/2016/09/visualizing-kickstarter/
======
AstroJetson
The better article would have been the one that they copied out of:
[http://polygraph.cool/kickstarter/](http://polygraph.cool/kickstarter/)

It's got interactive graphs and lots more information.

